# MannDude has a job?



## D. Strout (Jul 13, 2013)

Just noticed *@MannDude*'s signature has changed.



> Transparency: I work for x10


Which Google says is some company selling security cameras and stuff. Unless it refers to x10hosting, a free cPanel host. Or someone else entirely? Care to comment Curtis?


----------



## DalComp (Jul 13, 2013)

He's saying that he works 10 times harder than any of you.


----------



## Zach (Jul 13, 2013)

Good for him if he does have a job.  Nothing wrong with being employed  

However, you probably could have PM'd him or went over to #vpsboard and asked there


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2013)

More specifically, x10Premium...

I don't deal with the free side of things, just the paid clients.

I almost went back to RLT but the offer wasn't that good, especially for having to relocate to Houston. I was doing temp work for x10, filling in for someone while they were away and they decided to hire me on fulltime starting next week when I asked if it'd be a possibility. I'm happy, now I don't have to relocate and get to continue working from home.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure x10 doesn't/didn't have any presence on here. I'm assuming/guessing *@**MannDude* will still only be on here in a personal/forum admin capacity, not as a representative of x10?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I'm pretty sure x10 doesn't/didn't have any presence on here. I'm assuming/guessing *@MannDude* will still only be on here in a personal/forum admin capacity, not as a representative of x10?


Yes, that's true. Not that it should matter anyway if they were represented here or not. A man needs to eat.

Though I chose x10 when the offer was available mainly due to the fact I didn't want to deal with the drama and speculations had I went with RLT and then I'd be working for companies like URPad (again) and Semoweb and whoever else they've acquired. Saved myself a headache and went with the one that's not in the lowend market, not requiring me to relocate, and has a solid foundation.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 13, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Not that it should matter anyway if they were represented here or not. A man needs to eat.


Certainly. But you've always stated your intention to remain as neutral as possible, and I wanted to make sure that remained. Non-neutrality isn't necessarily bad, but it still turns a lot of people off because it _can_ be bad. LET/ B


----------



## earl (Jul 13, 2013)

congrats manndude, x10hosting was awesome.. i think my first ever vps was with them, it came with hypervm.

is corey still the owner?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 13, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Certainly. But you've always stated your intention to remain as neutral as possible, and I wanted to make sure that remained. Non-neutrality isn't necessarily bad, but it still turns a lot of people off because it _can_ be bad. LET/ B


And that is my intentions. To always be transparent.

When I worked for URPad, and then URPad/RLT, I didn't post ads here. I didn't play favorites by trying to promote them. I didn't censor anything negative written about them. If my boss had said, "Hey man, can you please put an ad on the site for us?" I would have told him "No". The same can be said for x10. Luckily it's not in the low-end market and I doubt many (if any) of you have direct services with them as it's a bit more costly than some are used to. Though I will be providing support for VPSMon and R1Soft Licensees too, once I actually go full-time.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 13, 2013)

Basically similarly to how rest of us on staff feel.

We won't stop anyone from posting anything negative about our respective companies.  While I personally am willing to help out an unsatisfied customer I'd make it apparent that I'm not acting as moderator just as a member of this community.  Either way all of us feel that our actions as staff and our views as community members will be kept separate and in the end have vpsBoard remain a neutral platform for anyone (providers, clients, pancake eaters) to just discuss and talk about VPS services and the industry.


----------



## mikho (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new job. Hope the weight on your shoulders about this site got lighter.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 14, 2013)

Congratulations  They're quite a very notable company.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new job.


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats MannDude! now your dreams may finally come true


----------



## MannDude (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Now let this thread sink, haha. I was only 'out of work' for about a month and a half, and had savings set aside so it was all good.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 14, 2013)

Manndude got a job? Where is the pizza at?


----------

